# Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?



## Emericaner (29. Oktober 2009)

*Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

hallo leute, habe folgendes Problem.
eine 48,83gb große ungeordnete festplatten größe lässt sich nicht zuordnen geschweige denn löschen.

bild zeigt euch das.

*Bild zu breit*

hat jm. eine idee/ahnung wie ich das wieder entfernen kann?


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

Formatieren oder eine neue Partition erstellen geht nicht?


----------



## utacat (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

Nicht zugeordnet heißt, dass dieser Speicherplatz nicht formatiert ist. Hast du schon mal versucht diesen nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz zu formatieren?


----------



## Emericaner (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

Also ich kann nur ein neues einfaches Volume mit rechtsklick erstellen, das heißt, aus den 48gb eine partition machen. 

das geht, doch wenn ich die partition (egal ob aktiv oder nicht aktiv) löschen will, kommen die 48gb wieder in nicht zugeordnet.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*



Emericaner schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur ein neues einfaches Volume mit rechtsklick erstellen, das heißt, aus den 48gb eine partition machen.
> 
> das geht, doch wenn ich die partition (egal ob aktiv oder nicht aktiv) löschen will, kommen die 48gb wieder in nicht zugeordnet.




Hmm lass mich raten der PC oder das Notebook ist neu oder?

Einfaches Volumen erstellen kommt bei einer meiner Partitionen auch darauf befindet sich der Bootmanager von 7. Nur sollte da die Partition 100 MB betragen und nicht mehrere GB:


----------



## utacat (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

Erscheint beim rechtsklick nicht auch das Formatieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

Du erzeugst eine neue Partition, die primär ist. Diese formatierst du dann und fertig.



utacat schrieb:


> Erscheint beim rechtsklick nicht auch das Formatieren?


 
Dazu muss er erst mal eine Partition anlegen.


----------



## Emericaner (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nicht zugeordnete Festplattenmenge löschen?*

So danke Leute für die Tipps, doch ich habs scho herausgefunden, zufällig.
ich hab einfach das bestehende volumen der festplatte (c: ) erweitert und so wurden die 48gb wieder in die mainpartition verschoben. 

aba echt cool, dass ihr so schnell back schreibt


----------

